# Sticky  Help installing Apple's OS X on a PC, AKA, how to build a Hackintosh.



## sinclair_tm

Since Apple Inc. is using Intel made central processing units in their hardware, we have been getting several requests from users on help with installing Apple Inc.'s OS X on personal computers that are not sold by Apple Inc. We will not help in these requests. Why, well here is a section of Apple Inc.'s End User License Agreement (EULA) of the current version of OS X, 10.8:


> H. Other Use Restrictions. The grants set forth in this License do not permit you to, and you agree not to, install, use or run the Apple Software on any non-Apple-branded computer, or to enable others to do so.


Therefore, installing OS X on a non Apple-branded computer is illegal, and from the TechSupportForum.com rules I quote:


> *ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES*
> Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.
> 
> *ASSISTANCE WITH ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES*
> We will not provide any user with information about the location of websites that assist with the following activities
> 
> 
> software pirating
> hacking
> password cracking
> keystroke recording software
> 
> We will also not offer advice, assistance or instruction with regard to any of the above activities, illegal or otherwise.


So consider this an official warning if you are trying to get help to do this. If a user from this time on starts a post, or otherwise asks for help on this matter, they will receive the punishment stated in the rules for illegal activities.
If you have any questions regarding this policy, you are welcome to private message me.

-sinclair_tm
Alternative Computing Manager
Tech Support Forum


----------

